# Painting Beaumont High School



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats Beaumont California if you were wondering. 

any way we are wrapping this project up. This is where I got to play with Sherwin Williams Pro Industrial. I have to say what an impressive product. not only did it save me on the hassles of using a 2 part epoxy urethane product, but it saved me a good chunk of change. I felt it actually outperformed those 2 part urethanes. here are a few pics. 









































Now I must brag, I have less than 80 man hours I hired out on this job, other than that i did this job all on my own. As my crew was painting my repaints. I'm amazed we did it, but I don't think I want to do that again.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice size job bud.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

It looks like you had to get to some pretty hard to reach areas . My hat's off to you Sir ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks great Gabe. It is cool to "test" yourself once in a while to see if you've still got! Seems like you do....I've been there-it's a good feeling. You just don't want to do it too often or you end up killing yourself-it's a fine line. How long do you have to wait to get the $ on a project like that?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

CliffK said:


> Looks great Gabe. It is cool to "test" yourself once in a while to see if you've still got! Seems like you do....I've been there-it's a good feeling. You just don't want to do it too often or you end up killing yourself-it's a fine line. How long do you have to wait to get the $ on a project like that?


this gc is great! its a pay when paid, it averaged about 30 days,


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good Gabe. How many man hours for the whole job?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> this gc is great! its a pay when paid, it averaged about 30 days,


 Now I like it even more..:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

scottjr said:


> Looks good Gabe. How many man hours for the whole job?


Im not sure I haven't tallied them up yet I would say around 300


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Well done!Looks very schooled.:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good looking job Gabe. :thumbsup: Did you have a lift on-site, or did you ladder it all by yourself?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

phuck ya I had a lift  the 1st pic I used the stucco companies scaffolding


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> phuck ya I had a lift  the 1st pic I used the stucco companies scaffolding


Now I got ya. Was thinking 80 hours by ladder, and I'd be driveing out to Cali for painting lessons.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Now I got ya. Was thinking 80 hours by ladder, and I'd be driveing out to Cali for painting lessons.


the 80 hours I hired out was not any of the structural steel it was painting doors and rolling interior walls. I did all the steel and mason wall work.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Commercial work is great. One job-one man. High production-high pay. Put the pieces in like a big jigsaw puzzle. Nice gig moe.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Gabe did you paint the multi-purpose room ceiling with SW Industrial? If you did, what size tip did you use 415-515. Thanks Rob


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

robladd said:


> Gabe did you paint the multi-purpose room ceiling with SW Industrial? If you did, what size tip did you use 415-515. Thanks Rob


no the interior was done with Vista product (long story) exterior done with sw. we used Vista protect primer with Vista acriglo eggshell. used a 413 and blown out 211


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW!!! You kicked some A$$.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet job Gabe!!!!! I'd expect nothing less from you!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Gabe's got some cojones taking on that one by himself. Great job!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

wow thats pretty cool, ive always wondered how you would do an interior ceiling like that. Is it all sprayed? do you use a lift?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> wow thats pretty cool, ive always wondered how you would do an interior ceiling like that. Is it all sprayed? do you use a lift?


I used an accubrush and a power roller on 20' extensions, standing on 10' stilts. :jester:


ya used scissor lift and sprayed it


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I used an accubrush and a power roller on 20' extensions, standing on 10' stilts. :jester:
> 
> 
> ya used scissor lift and sprayed it


 
Cool, you mask anything off?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Great job Gabe :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Cool, you mask anything off?


 just the fire sprinklers, windows and doors. 

there were 2 rooms like that, took me 3 days includes the walls per room. one day prime lid and walls, one day finish lids and start walls, last day finish walls.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

actually 4 days if you include the etching and power washing, but that only took 3 hours per room.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> just the fire sprinklers, windows and doors.
> 
> there were 2 rooms like that, took me 3 days includes the walls per room. one day prime lid and walls, one day finish lids and start walls, last day finish walls.


So tell the truth a day was six hours? Won't tell your guys.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Oden said:


> So tell the truth a day was six hours? Won't tell your guys.


ya, more like 12, my people know, their respect is the proof


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice. You got some mojo Bro.


----------

